# I asked her for a divorce



## JesseRP (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone I asked my wife for a Divorce because we cant seem to see eye to eye anymore and because of how I am treated by her family. But now that it has been a couple of days she already seems to be over me and I feel very depressed and hurt is this normal to feel?


----------



## Tangent (Apr 9, 2012)

JesseRP,

Wow, that's a harsh situation. I am in a similar situation I think, though I haven't asked for a divorce yet (I am seriously considering it). My wife is eight months pregnant and we have an eleven year old stepson (his dad is nowhere to be found). Last Sunday, I wanted to sit down as a unified front with her family to discuss parenting our stepson. I do everything I can for the boy, and she told me "I don't have a place at the table" until her younger sister decides I do. Craziest damn thing I've ever heard, and I'm just so hurt and angry.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

JesseRP said:


> Hi everyone I asked my wife for a Divorce because we cant seem to see eye to eye anymore and because of how I am treated by her family. But now that it has been a couple of days she already seems to be over me and I feel very depressed and hurt is this normal to feel?


Is it normal to want/hope/expect your partner to miss you when you're gone? Sure. But you're getting what you wanted, so...

Maybe she was already partially or fully checked out of the marriage, but just didn't want to say anything. Many people don't want to be the bad guy and be the one to pull the plug on the relationship, even if they're just as unhappy with their partner. But someone has to be the one to end the limbo.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

JesseRP said:


> Hi everyone I asked my wife for a Divorce because we cant seem to see eye to eye anymore and because of how I am treated by her family. But now that it has been a couple of days she already seems to be over me and I feel very depressed and hurt is this normal to feel?


She may be over you so quick, but more likely she is doing a "180" on you showing you that she is strong and will be just fine without you, that she doesn't need you and was in the marriage because she wanted to be, not because she wants you to think she was dependent on you. So yeah, you are getting what you are asking for, maybe it is genuine or maybe she is really hurting and just putting on a good show for you. But when you ask for a divorce its because you have decided that you can't be the spouse your partner needs or that you can't be the person you want to be with that spouse in your life. Give it time, do some self reflecting, begin to heal yourself and don't rush into anything new now - partake in your hobbies and life will resolve itself for you if you remain patient.


----------



## grenville (Sep 21, 2011)

JesseRP said:


> But now that it has been a couple of days she already seems to be over me and I feel very depressed and hurt is this normal to feel?


If you truly want to get divorced then I'd suggest this is a good think. Consider the alternatives to see what I mean.


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

She might be mad or in shock.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Lon said:


> She may be over you so quick, but more likely she is doing a "180" on you showing you that she is strong and will be just fine without you, that she doesn't need you and was in the marriage because she wanted to be, not because she wants you to think she was dependent on you. So yeah, you are getting what you are asking for, maybe it is genuine or maybe she is really hurting and just putting on a good show for you. But when you ask for a divorce its because you have decided that you can't be the spouse your partner needs or that you can't be the person you want to be with that spouse in your life. Give it time, do some self reflecting, begin to heal yourself and don't rush into anything new now - partake in your hobbies and life will resolve itself for you if you remain patient.


:iagree::iagree:
Be careful with what you ask for you just might get it 

take care of your self and as others have mentioned develop new or revive old hobbies and focus on yourself 

who knows where this will end up as divorce is a long road and technically you fired the first salvo she is answering back so to speak maybe consider going to mc or ic 

Good Luck


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

At least she's not cheating on you. Count yourself lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

